
Is Google Making a Gaming Console? - m33k44
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/money/technology/google-could-be-making-a-gaming-console-to-compete-with-playstation-xbox-and-nintendo/ar-BBUOyWq
======
SlowRobotAhead
The question is whether Google is building something, it's when will they
abandon it.

